# Canon Top Japanese Company in U.S. Patent Rankings



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2017)

```
<p><strong>TOKYO, January 12, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. again ranked first among Japanese companies and third overall for the number of U.S. patents awarded in 2016, according to the latest ranking of preliminary patent results issued by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services.</p>
<p>Canon actively promotes the globalization of its business and places great value on obtaining patents overseas, carefully adhering to a patent-filing strategy that pursues patents in essential countries and regions while taking into consideration the business strategies and technology and product trends unique to each location. Among these, the United States, with its many high-tech companies and large market scale, represents a particularly important region in terms of business expansion and technology alliances.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon U.S. patent rankings among Japanese companies 2005–2016</strong></p>
<table class="table0 pad2em mgnb20">
<tbody>
<tr class="center">
<th>Year</th>
<th>Ranking<sup>*</sup></th>
<th>No. of patents</th>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2016</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,665</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2015</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>4,127</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2014</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>4,048</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2013</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,820</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2012</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,173</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2011</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,818</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2010</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,551</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2009</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,200</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2008</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,107</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2007</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>1,983</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2006</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,366</td>
</tr>
<tr class="center">
<td>2005</td>
<td>1st (2nd)</td>
<td>1,829</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<table class="nobdr notice mgnb30">
<tbody>
<tr class="padb10">
<td class="center">*</td>
<td>Number in parenthesis represents Canon’s ranking among all companies</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Note:</strong></td>
<td>Number of patents for 2016 based on preliminary figures released by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services. Figures for 2005 to 2015 are based on information issued by the United States Patent and Trademark Office.</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>Canon prizes its corporate DNA of placing a high priority on technology. And with regard to research and development results, the Company actively promotes the acquisition of patent rights in accordance with the management direction of the Canon Group and technology trends while conducting thorough pre-application searches to raise the quality of applications. Through close cooperation between Canon’s technology and intellectual property divisions, the Company aims to improve its technological capabilities while further enhancing its intellectual property rights.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 12, 2017)

Bad news for patent fans - the Egami site linked to in many CR patent stories, has closed...

I'm still searching for patent info (see the lens rumours forum section), but Egami was always fun to browse, with its machine translated text adding to the confusion ;-)


----------

